# First time and unsure



## 96Romeo (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello.  Going to try to smoke some cheese in my 2 door masterbuilt adventure series propane smoker from Cabelas using Amazn tube and pellets but have read that it produces too much smoke for cold smoke and I have read that the tray doesn't get enough oxygen in the propane smokers.  So is there any advice for me on what to do or will the tube work fine if I open up the top vent all the way?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2020)

I use the tube in my propane or electric smoker for cold smoking & I don't think it puts out too much smoke. If your worried then just fill the tube half full & when you lay it down it will only be half as thick, so it will only produce half as much smoke.
Al


----------



## 96Romeo (Feb 5, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I use the tube in my propane or electric smoker for cold smoking & I don't think it puts out too much smoke. If your worried then just fill the tube half full & when you lay it down it will only be half as thick, so it will only produce half as much smoke.
> Al


Thanks Al.  Wife just got me the tube for my birthday bit haven't had a chance to use it yet.  Should I vacuum seal the cheap and let rest for a few weeks after or is it ready to be eaten right away?


----------



## 96Romeo (Feb 5, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I use the tube in my propane or electric smoker for cold smoking & I don't think it puts out too much smoke. If your worried then just fill the tube half full & when you lay it down it will only be half as thick, so it will only produce half as much smoke.
> Al


Should I leave the vent on the top open or closed?


----------



## gary s (Feb 5, 2020)

Good Advice deom Al     Open the vent

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 5, 2020)

Open


----------



## Braz (Feb 5, 2020)

Vac seal and let the cheese mellow for a couple weeks. But of course you are allowed a sample first.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 5, 2020)

All good advice above. If its your first time I would pull some at the 2hr mark and some at 3hr and the rest at 4hr. Every one seems to like  smoked cheese a little different and this will let you know where you like yours . just dont forget to label whats what after you vacume seal.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 5, 2020)

Pellets are cheap, you might even play around before adding  any cheese?  I wouldn't be surprised if you needed to crack the door, because you want plenty of airflow.  And yes, you should be able to take samples from one block during the smoking process, cut a thin slice and discard (this "edge piece" as it will be slightly more smokey) and cut a second slice for sampling.  And start sampling early.  If at any time you taste something bitter, your smoke is too heavy.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 5, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> All good advice above. If its your first time I would pull some at the 2hr mark and some at 3hr and the rest at 4hr. Every one seems to like  smoked cheese a little different and this will let you know where you like yours . just dont forget to label whats what after you vacume seal.





thirdeye said:


> Pellets are cheap, you might even play around before adding  any cheese?  I wouldn't be surprised if you needed to cracking the door, because you want plenty of airflow.  And yes, you should be able to take samples from one block during the smoking process, cut a thin slice and discard (this "edge piece" as it will be slightly more smokey) and cut a second slice for sampling.  And start sampling early.  If at any time you taste something bitter, your smoke is too heavy.


+1 to these.  Also, some members like making dust from their pellets for the tube.  Dust is much lighter than pellets.  I have been at a few years now and in the ballpark but but like many things the perfect smoked cheese is a labor of love and work in progress.  For me I would start pulling/testing at 1hr if pellets and maybe even 30m.  4hr pellets is inedible to me and my family even after a year.  I still have some at 2hrs and it is just really rough tasting.  I usually run 4-6hrs on dust.  My cheese takes on very little color while smoking so do not use that as a guide.  Color develops later. Dust mellows much faster but still benefits from some time.  Experiment and make notes and have fun.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2020)

Sounds like the guys have you covered!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2020)

Watching and waiting for some photos of the process and finish. Stand you cheese on its edge rather than laying it down.

Warren


----------



## 96Romeo (Feb 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Watching and waiting for some photos of the process and finish. Stand you cheese on its edge rather than laying it down.
> 
> Warren


Thanks I will give it a shot


----------



## cnl390 (Feb 11, 2020)

I am planning on smoking cheese for the first time as well.
What type of cheese, and what type of wood pellets would you recommend for first timers?


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 11, 2020)

cnl390 said:


> I am planning on smoking cheese for the first time as well.
> What type of cheese, and what type of wood pellets would you recommend for first timers?



What type of cheese? Whatever your favorite cheese is. I like sharp cheddars and swiss.

What type of wood pellets? I use dust personally, but any type of fruit wood is good for smoking cheese. Especially if it's your first time. 

Chris


----------



## cnl390 (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks.  I will be using the A-Maze-N 5x8 tray and have seen a lot of info saying that the dust burns easier and stays lit better than the pellets.  I am thinking since it's my first time I will go with the A-Maze-N-Dust applewood.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 11, 2020)

cnl390 said:


> Thanks.  I will be using the A-Maze-N 5x8 tray and have seen a lot of info saying that the dust burns easier and stays lit better than the pellets.  I am thinking since it's my first time I will go with the A-Maze-N-Dust applewood.



Good choice, that's the combo that I like to use. Remember you can always add more smoke if needed. So give it a taste at the two hour mark and see what you think. If it's to weak for you give it another hour and test it again. When you think your at point that you like it. Let it sit overnight(uncovered) in the fridge and taste it again in the morning. If it needs more - start the process again. If not seal it up, until you use it. Good luck, have fun and enjoy. If you have any questions just ask. We're here to help.

Chris


----------



## cnl390 (Feb 11, 2020)

Great advice!  Thank you so much.


----------



## erazz (Mar 3, 2020)

In a bit late to the thread but in case others stop by for answers....I use the amaze tray and also turned the pellets to dust.   I'm also using the mastebuilt propane and keep both vents open, dust does light quicker and have not had any problems with it stay lit assuming there's at least a little bit of wind.   I usually got 3 or 3 1/2 hours and its turned out pretty good.   I dont get much color, but the flavor is there


----------

